# einhaken



## GinevraD

"Wie auf Kommando machte unsere Kolonne, wir Offiziere immer noch
eingehakt, »Rechts schwenkt, Marsch!«"

Nuestra columna ... nosotros, los oficiales, todavía 'enganchados' ?? "Giro a la derecha. ¡Marchen!"

¿Cómo se diría ese "eingehakt"?


----------



## Tonerl

_*sich bei jdm einhaken: *_
_*(sich einhenkeln, sich einhängen, Arm in Arm gehen, einander den Arm geben, einhaken )*_
_*cogerse del brazo de alguien *_
_*tomar a alguien del brazo *_
< ... > 
_*einhaken in:*_
*enganchar en 

Saludos*


----------



## GinevraD

¿Quieres decir que los oficiales caminaban tomados del brazo?


----------



## Tonerl

_*


GinevraD said:



			¿Quieres decir que los oficiales caminaban tomados del brazo?
		
Click to expand...


Exactamente !
Arm in Arm :<mit jemandem eingehakt gehen> *_


----------



## kunvla

Escoge el que más te guste:

_agarrados/ cogidos/ enganchados/ tomados del brazo_

Saludos,


----------



## GinevraD

Gracias @kunvla @Tonerl --


----------

